# Ruling Elders and their Influence



## sastark (Dec 22, 2010)

Ever heard of A. A. Hodge? (of course you have!) Ever heard of his great commentary on the Westminster Confession? (sure!) Did you know that his inspiration for writing _The Confession of Faith_ came while visiting a class on the Confession taught by a Ruling Elder?

Learn more at The Ruling Elder's latest post "Ruling Elders and Their Influence."


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 22, 2010)

Seth, 

In any work that you have done on the subject of the Ruling Elder, have you seen any difference in a REs ministry based on a 2 office view (Elder/Deacon) or 3 office view (TE, RE, Deacon)?

Does the congregation go to them for spiritual wisdom or only to the TE/Pastor? A question on the meaning of Scripture, do members of the congregation go to TE or other REs (or both)?


----------



## sastark (Dec 22, 2010)

Andrew,

Let me make sure I understand your first question: Have I seen any differences in the way REs function in churches where a 2 office view is held versus where a 3 office view is held? Is that what you are asking? I'm afraid my experience is too limited to answer. Some differences of function that I have seen include not allowing REs to "preach" (they "exhort" when they fill in for the pastor on Sunday mornings). REs also do not administer the sacraments (though they help distribute the elements of the Lord's Supper). REs also are not entitled to vote at Presbytery and Synod/General Assembly meetings simply by nature of their office, as TEs are. Usually, only one or sometimes two REs from each congregation are allowed to be voting members of such assemblies (which I personally think is wrong). Those are some of the differences in function I've seen between REs and TEs, but I'm not sure if they are exclusive to a 3-office view. I'm also not sure if I've answered your question?

As for your second question, I get asked on a regular basis for my opinion on spiritual/theological questions. At Communion Pres, members go to both the TE and the REs for questions on the meaning of Scripture.

I hope I've correctly understood your questions!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting that on your blog, Seth.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 22, 2010)

sastark said:


> Andrew, Let me make sure I understand your first question: Have I seen any differences in the way REs function in churches where a 2 office view is held versus where a 3 office view is held? Is that what you are asking? I'm afraid my experience is too limited to answer. Some differences of function that I have seen include not allowing REs to "preach" (they "exhort" when they fill in for the pastor on Sunday mornings). REs also do not administer the sacraments (though they help distribute the elements of the Lord's Supper). REs also are not entitled to vote at Presbytery and Synod/General Assembly meetings simply by nature of their office, as TEs are. Usually, only one or sometimes two REs from each congregation are allowed to be voting members of such assemblies (which I personally think is wrong). Those are some of the differences in function I've seen between REs and TEs, but I'm not sure if they are exclusive to a 3-office view. I'm also not sure if I've answered your question? As for your second question, I get asked on a regular basis for my opinion on spiritual/theological questions. At Communion Pres, members go to both the TE and the REs for questions on the meaning of Scripture. I hope I've correctly understood your questions!



You understood my question correctly, but in reference to the 2 or 3 office view (for the second question) depending on the session's view, do you see a difference in how members view their elders depending on if they are TE or RE?

In asking both questions, I am asking Pastorally what it looks like. I have not enough experience, but I would assume those holding to 3 office view are going to have less participation from REs and members less likely to go to REs for spiritual wisdom/guidance AND members less likely to hear and follow an REs counsel (the 'focus' (that is a bad word) is going to be more on the TE). That is compared to churches which put forth in practice of a 2 office view, I think... I would assume that churches which consistently put forth that view, where REs are praying, leading, teaching, etc., and where the TE is communicating the need to go to REs for counsel (and/or all the elders), I would assume over time that in those churches members will respond with seeking out not only the TE but REs as well.

Does that make sense? Thoughts?


----------



## sastark (Dec 22, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, Let me make sure I understand your first question: Have I seen any differences in the way REs function in churches where a 2 office view is held versus where a 3 office view is held? Is that what you are asking? I'm afraid my experience is too limited to answer. Some differences of function that I have seen include not allowing REs to "preach" (they "exhort" when they fill in for the pastor on Sunday mornings). REs also do not administer the sacraments (though they help distribute the elements of the Lord's Supper). REs also are not entitled to vote at Presbytery and Synod/General Assembly meetings simply by nature of their office, as TEs are. Usually, only one or sometimes two REs from each congregation are allowed to be voting members of such assemblies (which I personally think is wrong). Those are some of the differences in function I've seen between REs and TEs, but I'm not sure if they are exclusive to a 3-office view. I'm also not sure if I've answered your question? As for your second question, I get asked on a regular basis for my opinion on spiritual/theological questions. At Communion Pres, members go to both the TE and the REs for questions on the meaning of Scripture. I hope I've correctly understood your questions!
> ...


 
Yes, it makes sense. I would make the same assumption as you concerning those who hold to a 3-office view. But, even if you hold a 3-office view, one of the qualifications of elders is still that there are "able to teach" (even if they don't)--so perhaps even in 3-office churches, the REs would be sought out for questions of a spiritual nature. I do believe that even in 2-office-view churches the habit of the members is to go to the pastor first. Perhaps it is because he is the "most visible" of the elders or because he (usually) has the most theological education/training. I don't know. But, I think you are right, that, over time, if REs lead the congregation in "visible" ways, the members would go to them nearly as often as they go to the pastor with questions, concerns, etc.


----------

